# pr of brake levers to fit end of bull horn bars



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2012)

i am after a pr of brake levers to fit in the end of my bull horn bars , but the only trouble is i cant have internal cabling as bars are not drilled for that , does such a thing exsist if so and you have a pr you want to sell at a good to me price then let me know


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2012)

When you say 'bull horns' what do you mean?


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2012)

Is there a reason you can't drill the bars?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2012)

easiest way to explain is look in singlespeed & fixie forum on this site and see the 2nd entry under nearing completion ans hit the link and look for the multicoloured bike , i think they might origanally drops and have been chopped

just dont fancy doing drilling unless i really have to


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2012)

Easy, Turn the them around and hang them in the curve with the levers pointing forwards. It's a tidy solution, and period correct.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2012)

must admit have tried them fitted upside down , so end of levers level with of bars .

it seemed ok and quite comfy

thanks for putting pic up


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2012)

Use the LH lever on the RH side and vis a vis, it'll tidy up the cable routing.


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2012)

Stem looks too long... It wants to be shorter and dropped right down to look right I reckon. If you don't mind me saying.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2012)

mickle its actually comfy as is on pic , oddly enough did try shorter stem first .

will swap levers round and see how it feels and advise


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2012)

What works and what 'looks right' are very often not the same thing. =)


----------

